# Umm, I'm feeling uncomfortable right now.



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

This was a link from another forum. Beautiful wood but wow at the working conditions. I get nervous making a cut on my table saw let alone without a splitter and with that much blade exposed.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

very scary !

i'm not seeing a fence either ?

and it's round on the bottom ,
and can rock around !


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

spooky


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

i can see this sort of thing every day in this country and it still scares me!


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Well at least they appear to still have all their digits.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

And they have gloves on while running the saw. This is definately an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Barefooted? Really scary…. well at least they have safety glasses on


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

REAL SCARY…...........


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

what in the world are you guys talking about, looks pretty safe to me. Safety gloves, safety goggles, wood catcher, etc… I like that table saw so much I might look into getting me one someday. My wife and I could mill our own logs like those two guys are!


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

It is scary to us but I bet the guy who put the pictures up provides many jobs for his community. Did anyone look at the link to the rest of the pictures. I cant believe how much rosewood this guy has. He built a house out of it!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I thought the link was familar. This is a link to some of the projects that Rosewood has done.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Now I'm going to have nightmares !!!! 
I allready have the shivers.


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

Just incredible stuff. Wouldn't it be nice to have access to that wood! I didn't intend to start a bashing thread and I hope the owner does not take it that way. Just made me nervous seeing that picture.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful wood, but I wish Indonesia and Inda were more strict with logging regulation. I'd like my great-grandchildren to have the opportunity to be able to handle a rosewood guitar.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

john get in touch with bibb here he recived some of this wood and may still have some left is selling it to 
fellow lj members


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

OH my gosh unbelievable


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Scary but not uncommon. I have something similar but not as scary on an old blog from China.
http://lumberjocks.com/HenryH/blog/7856


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

The Amish mill where I have taken logs to be cut down does not have a guard on their saws either. The first saw that they use to square the logs has a 60" blade on it. The log sits on a slide table but is feed by hand. Kind of makes my back side tighten everytime I see them running it!!

God Bless
tom


----------

